# My 7 Month old Czech Puppy



## BlackJack

Here is Immo at 7 months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Handsome boy!


----------



## lorihd

love that last picture, poetry in motion


----------



## PaddyD

7 months is a difficult age to critique. He is in between puppy and adulthood. No way of knowing how he will mature. At this age puppies can be leggy or have a weak head or be too slim or too fat, then things change.
Your dog looks well balanced and slim. A little leggy but it could be his age.
At first glance I would think he is a female, but once again it could be his age.


----------

